# تحدي نسخة ويندوز فيستا بحجم 2 ميجا



## GAD FOR JESUS (22 أبريل 2009)

اسطوانه ويندوز فيستا كامله مضغوطه في مساحه 2 ميجا فقط
عند فك ملف الضغط تصبح 800 ميجا​

:download::download::download::download::download::download::download:​


http://rapidshare.com/files/56354036/Microsoft_Windows_Vista__2MB_release.zip​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

مش معقول عملها واحد قبلك

وطلعت مفيرسة


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

من ال2 الى 800 سابع المستحيلات


----------



## nemr1954 (24 أبريل 2009)

ألرب يغوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## menarefaat (26 أبريل 2009)

حملتها ومفيش فيروسات قراها الAnti Virus
وكمان رفعتها على ال 4Shared واتعملها سكان بالكاسبر Tested by Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009-04-26
مفيهاش حاجة
وبجد دي نسخة روعة بس لسه لما أجربها

شكرًا ليك GAD FOR JESUS على تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## Strident (26 أبريل 2009)

لكن فيستا أصلاً حوالي 4gb  ؟؟!


----------



## menarefaat (27 أبريل 2009)

أصل النسخة دي عبارة عن ويندوز XP لكن متغيرها ال Theme والشكل الخارجي فقط لتصبح في منظرها  مثل الفيستا


----------

